# First Post First Tank 20 Gallon



## danzle (Jun 28, 2009)

Well this is my first fish tank I've personally owned and I did a lot of researching before deciding on this final setup well anyways onto the specs and a picture that was taken right after I finished planting.










currently running:
Ehiem 2213
pressurized CO2 10lb tank/milwaukee regulator and a ceramic/glass diffuser
fluorite dark substrate 
DIY slate background
T5HO 24x2 48watt 24" aquaticlife fluorescent light fixture
Marineland Stealth 100w heater

thats about it i think, comments, questions, concerns whatever all welcome and since this is my first tank i'll probably be asking some questions in the near future aswell


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

IMO, that does not look like a first timer tank setup. You must have done your homework and put a lot of though into it. Very nice. A good selection of plants to start with, some nice fast growing plants.

What are your plans for inhabitants?

Were those the inlet/outlet pipes that came w/ the filter?

Oh yeah, welcome aboard.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum - that slate background looks nice, and moss will be able to climb it.

Plans for the tank? Any direction you want to go with it?


----------



## danzle (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> IMO, that does not look like a first timer tank setup. You must have done your homework and put a lot of though into it. Very nice. A good selection of plants to start with, some nice fast growing plants.
> 
> What are your plants for inhabitants?
> 
> ...


thanks alot, and yeah i've definitely done hours and hours of reading/researching beforehand to get the most out of this hobby and do things properly. right now im not too sure i still have to research that aspect, maybe you guys can point me in the right direction for stocking this tank. Also no they aren't, i didn't like the look/quality of the stock eheim inlet/outlet pipe. i went out and searched for a alternative and eheim makes something called the installation set 2. they are both modular inlet/outlets and provide great water movement


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

danzle said:


> ...maybe you guys can point me in the right direction for stocking this tank.


I've never been one to tell someone what they should paint, nor what fish they should start with. If you've done as much reading as it sounds, you must have seen tons of planted tanks that you liked in the same size range. Use the fish they keep in your favorite tanks as inspiration and ideas. You won't likely wind up with something that will not fit in your tank.

For my generic, species free 2 cents, you can't go wrong with a good batch of smallish schooling fish in the upper 2/3 of the tank with a small number of compatible fish, maybe bigger, who stick around the bottom. There are tons of options this way and it will most always result in drastically different looks and behaviors amongst the fish.


----------



## danzle (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, im giving myself some time to think/look but i should hopefully have a stocked tank in the next week or two

anyways heres a small update of a crap picture i took today quickly 








also reccomendations on other plants to get would be appreciated


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks great and welcome aboard! LOL - way to put pressure on first timers like myself (especially since my setup is similar - except lower tech). May I ask where you got your eheim installation set 2 kit? I wasn't even aware of it and I was just thinking how I was unhappy w/ the stock set.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

what is the plant in the left back corner? i have never seen it before. 

your tank looks amazing for a first time scape. mine wasn't anywhere near that good when i started.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> what is the plant in the left back corner? i have never seen it before.


H. polysperma, tops from a well fed, fast growing mother plant look like that.


----------



## wiggle (Aug 7, 2009)

wow! I'm also just starting out with a 20G and this looks waaaayy nicer than my tank right now.

did you come across fishless cycling in your readings? I'm currently doing that right now -- can't wait to get the actual fish!


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice Setup. I have a 29G with the Aquaticlife T5 HO 48W as well and think its great. I was even contemplating getting a second one. (As they come with brakets to join together). 

I am only using DIY C02 now and my plants are flourishing. I can't wait to add the pressurized C02 to see the difference.

The plant in the rear center grows like crazy. (Not sure of the name) 
You'll have to trim it every few days to keep it under control. Just trim it and then replant the trimmings.

Anyways, welcome to the forum. 

Brian


----------



## danzle (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks for all the welcomes, and for the installation set i had it ordered from big als mississauga. heres another update, got some new plants and trimmed the plant in the right corner that grows insanely fast with co2. also started to dose nutrients with seachem flourish (NPK)


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Amazing job for a first time tank. You should really pat yourself on the back. Take a look around the net for other first time planted tanks and you will see what myself and others are talking about; well done!

Personally I find that schools/shoals of small fish (tetras, barbs, danios, rasboras etc.) make great inhabitants of planted tanks as do livebearing fish. 

Some fish to stay away from as a beginner that are often recommended would be Neon/Cardinal tetras, guppies, rams (german / bolivian), tiger barbs and clown loaches. Too often sold as beginner fish but they come with a host of issues not suited to the beginner. Not that it can't be done, especially a well-read beginner like yourself but if you do go for any of those fish make sure you get an expert to do a health check on them (guppies and the tetras especially) as they often carry disease in the stores.


----------



## danzle (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks for the comments and welcomings. i'll definitely take into consideration your points cory as i will be stocking the tank very soon. (cycle is almost complete) just today i got 0 ammonia 0 nitrites for the first time. went to dragons aquarium today and picked up some unknown plant tied to a little piece of driftwood, thought it was cool. i'll probably attatch some to the left driftwood piece. anyway heres a small update:










i also got a tripod from a friend but some beer prevented me from positioning it properly


----------



## danzle (Jun 28, 2009)

weeelllllllll good news everyone! i got a nice stocking of fish but im afraid that i might've chosen the right combination of fish for a 20 gallon, if anyone has any input feel free to criticize and throw some feedback, tips and advice. heres yet another picture with it stocked:










the stocking is as follows:
4 batman platies
6 rummy-nose neons 
4 leopard corydoras


----------



## danzle (Jun 28, 2009)

*update*

its been awhile since i've updated there have been a few changes/additions to the tank. i got a whole bunch of free HC from bigals with my purchase of babytears attached to driftwood after talking with the manager. all my other plants are thriving with my current conditions pressurized c02/t5HO lighting except for the HC, about half of it melted over the last week or so. if you guys have any tips and advice on growing this stuff i'd appreciate it! and here is a picture of the new stuff:


----------

